# Where to buy an extended warranty for Epson 6100



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

My PJ is less than a year and is going back because of a "swirl" on the screen. They are sending me a refurbished unit, which I am not happy about but apparently the warranty states anything over 30 days get refurbed.

Anyway, this "new" PJ does not extend my warranty at all, it just keeps going. 

Is there a place where I can buy an inexpensive warranty before the original one expires?

I bought it from hhgreeg.com


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

All warranties work this way. You might check with Texas Tapeworks. They have had pretty good pricing on warranties in the past.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I wouldnt buy one, if something is going to fail its most likely to do it way early and certainly within warranty they provide. Extended warranty is a cash cow as they know not may will ever need it.
As far as a refurb look at it as a positive, these units have been gone through and often are better than stock as the have been on a bench (could be just a simple return due to any number of personal reasons aswell) at any rate I welcome refurbs and think they are often better than original.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have traditionally not recommended extended warranties. If, however, one has reason to suspect that a product may not last through the life of the EW and the price, coverage, and service are reasonble in that context, it may be worth considering. Everyone has to balance their own value of risk vs. cost to find where they are individually comfortable.

As for refurbs, they can be a good value, and may be of little concern as a replacement. They can also be a problem. If there are problems with a design or parts quality that lead to many failures, and the manufacturer simply rebuilds with the same design and parts, you end up with nothing more than a product that breaks that will likely break again. Most manufacturers, or should I say vendors, since so little comes directly from an OEM anyway, do not redesign problem products. In the case of bad batches of generic parts, they MAY change suppliers for rebuilds, but more often than not, I have seen the same parts used in refurbs that were used in original production. If the problem is a random problem, not a systematic and consistent failure mode, there is nothing really wrong with a refurb, except sometimes units with intermittent problems make it back into the system. I recommend testing all modes and running the set extensively when it comes back from repair.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

So the "new" PJ came today and after I installed it, it wouldn't even focus. I mean the actual ring was not budging! The inner ring used to adjust size was sketchy too. So I called support to tell them what a PJ they sent and while on the phone the "temp" light went on.

They are sending another "new" PJ out tomorrow.

This does not bode well........


----------

